

Google Street View car in 'accident' - waster
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24080422

======
villek
If only it had been google's self-driving car so the driver wouldn't have
panicked :)

Seriously, though, why is a car accident in Indonesia news?

~~~
wiradikusuma
I'm Indonesian. According to the linked Indonesian website, the car hit a
pedestrian and tried to escape (before hitting other vehicles). If you run
over someone with a car, people around the accident can get very temperamental
and can damage your car and harm you. That explains the driver being panicked.

~~~
sc0ttbeardsley
That also explains the unusual damage to the windshield. It looks like a small
mob took bats to it. I suspect if this rage was directed at teh goog it would
have had much more damage. Nothing to see here. Human error followed by a very
poor judgement call and some vigilante justice. I hope everyone turned out ok.

------
randartie
This would have been interesting if it was a self driving car, but it's not.
It's just a car with a camera.

